
Indonesian minister calls on rich to marry poor to cut country's poverty rate - doppp
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/indonesia-rich-should-marry-poor-reduce-poverty-minister-12453842
======
siberianbear
The obvious problem is that there are a lot more poor people than there are
rich people.

------
Udik
Sweet idea. The government could provide a tax relief for the rich who do so.

------
phaemon
An interesting idea. Perhaps one for Western countries to consider.

~~~
david38
This used to be more common. With the rise of (or rise of awareness of)
divorces where the guy gets fleeced, it’s becoming less common.

It used to be, it didn’t matter so much if she made 1/4 of what he did. Now,
many guys won’t do that because they know if they divorced, he’ll have to
support her at the new higher standard of living.

Income opportunities have equalized a lot in the last few decades. Divorce
laws still usually treat women as helpless victims, especially if there are
children involved.

Either party can be a victim. When a true look at the behavior of the
participants becomes the norm, this may change again.

